# Plow Flowmaster??-anyone ever used this



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a 88 chevy 3500 with the 454 in it and an 8ft meyers blade. My truck is always running hot especially once I hit about 30 mph or faster.Im tired of dropping the blade real low or using wood blocks to lift it up real high. I came across this. The idea seems like it would work but im not 100% sold on it. Wanted to know if any of you guys ever heard of or know anyone who has used it. Or if not whats your opinion on this??

http://www.plowflowmaster.com/index.html


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sounds like you have some mechanical issues that need to be resolved. Try flushing the cooling system, replace the t'stat, clean the radiator or replace, and also check the fan clutch to make sure the fan is engaging.


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

coolant is fine. Thermostat is opening as it should.Radiator is clean and has no leaks. This is a big motor with the old style single metal fan cooling it. this motor operates usually at 205-210 and thats normal for these. These rely mostly on outside air to cool them and with a 8 ft commmerical hieght plow hanging off the front the majority of the air flow is lost. This is also a 3 speed trans so its taking at least 2000 once im going 40 mph. Im not going to dump $100 and my time into the truck when the cooling system is fine. Im looking for a way to help solve or maximize the airflow.The new trucks all have dual plastic cooling fans and plow prep packages which help cool the engine but I know a lot of guys with older trucks who have the same problems I do and wanted some opinions on the above link or ways you guys have solved it.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Have you tried angling the plow? It should work but $100 for that seems too much. Could you find a hvac guy that has a 4ft brake, and make one?


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

ive angled right and left, had the blade damn near scraping the road and had it blocked up so high that I can hardly see the road, nothing works perfect. when i have the blade up real high and angled it seems to help but still eventually gets hot and I have to slow way down. Im not sure how well hvac would hold up. Im sure i could fabricate it but just not sure if the idea will work. the buyers on the site seem a bit fake.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I think its a good idea for guys with cooling issues that cannot be resolved by "conventional" means (menaing something is actually wrong that can be fixed). My biggest concern though is that the thing is going to get torn right off when you drop the blade in deep snow. I don't think its realistic to expect that you'll never get snow rolling over the top of the blade and when it hits that little wing it's going to bend those little legs.

I think fabbing something up is a good idea to test the concept. How about mounting it to the leading edge of the triangle instead of the blade?


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

I wish I had the time to fab one up and run it down the road a couple of times. If it can cool the truck in 80 degree weather im sure it would work when its 25 degrees outside. For the legs something like rebar would probablly be much stronger as would having it welded. I did see a member the other day when I was going through the 200 page thread of "post your plow equipmennt pics here" that had one on his truck but he hasnt been on since march and there was no email or contact number listed on his profile page.


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

m.$terner;1296658 said:


> I have a 88 chevy 3500 with the 454 in it and an 8ft meyers blade. My truck is always running hot especially once I hit about 30 mph or faster.Im tired of dropping the blade real low or using wood blocks to lift it up real high. I came across this. The idea seems like it would work but im not 100% sold on it. Wanted to know if any of you guys ever heard of or know anyone who has used it. Or if not whats your opinion on this??
> 
> http://www.plowflowmaster.com/index.html


does your plow have a deflector on it if not that will help I use 10"s of mining belt on top of mine with flatbar to hold it down it. it keeps temp at 195 - 205 . as for will this thing work it should help but a good wide deflector would do more IMHO


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

You can get a 16" electric fan kit with thermostat for less than 100$ and mount on front of the radiator as a pusher fan and keep the mechanical fan clutch. Or, rip the fan clutch off and get a 185-190 t-stat. If you got a good 3-4 core radiator that'll lower the motor temps by at least 10 degrees. How often are you running around with the blade mounted in 80 deg weather though??? Are you using it for grading or something in the summer? Just wondering, the electric worked great for me many years. You can find the kits all over the place, ie. Summit, Jegs even I think Northern. Hope this helps, Matt


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

wva;1297826 said:


> does your plow have a deflector on it if not that will help I use 10"s of mining belt on top of mine with flatbar to hold it down it. it keeps temp at 195 - 205 . as for will this thing work it should help but a good wide deflector would do more IMHO


No I dont but i can see the thinking there at least. My concern with those is that most are plastic and just seem as if they'd get torn up real quick. Its not a bad idea though. post pics of the mining belt with flatbar that you use if possible please.



matts27;1297851 said:


> You can get a 16" electric fan kit with thermostat for less than 100$ and mount on front of the radiator as a pusher fan and keep the mechanical fan clutch. Or, rip the fan clutch off and get a 185-190 t-stat. If you got a good 3-4 core radiator that'll lower the motor temps by at least 10 degrees. How often are you running around with the blade mounted in 80 deg weather though??? Are you using it for grading or something in the summer? Just wondering, the electric worked great for me many years. You can find the kits all over the place, ie. Summit, Jegs even I think Northern. Hope this helps, Matt


Yeah ive seen the kits and somebody just recently posted a full write up about it on fullsizechevy.com . To do it I Have to remove the the metal fan though right? does not look like there would be enough clearence otherwise. and I never drive it in 80 degree weather. My point was that its summer now so If i could ride around now without it heating up then I would for sure be okay driving around in the winter. the plows goes on when there enough snow on the ground to plow and comes back off when im done plowing so its only on when necessary. I had an idea of mounting a electric fan on the back of the meyers plow hoop blowing into the condensor and therefore radiator. However when it snows all the snow gets packed right there and I know that plastic fan blades would get frozen or packed with snow and burn the electric motor up.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

If you mount up a electric you're going need to pull off the fan. With a 454 I'd look at dual fans, at least 12" or up. I'd start by first dumping the fan clutch and bolting the fan directly up to the water pump. Chances are it's slipping too much and that extra air will solve your heat issue. Also, I'm sure it has a stock thermostat at 195 F heat range. If the fan doesn't do the trick drop down to a 185 T-stat. Only draw back is the motor will take a lot longer to warm up in the winter and you'll probably run a hair richer due to over cooling the motor a bit. Just what I've done in the past but I ran a carb and would drop it down a bit for the winter to keep from carbon fouling the plugs and head. Matt


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Make one up with some plywood and see if it works, then spend the money and make it out of steel and weld it on the top of the plow. 
I have not seen that one you posted but i have seen plenty of other style's out there and they work.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

matts27;1299295 said:


> If you mount up a electric you're going need to pull off the fan. With a 454 I'd look at dual fans, at least 12" or up. I'd start by first dumping the fan clutch and bolting the fan directly up to the water pump. Chances are it's slipping too much and that extra air will solve your heat issue. Also, I'm sure it has a stock thermostat at 195 F heat range. If the fan doesn't do the trick drop down to a 185 T-stat. Only draw back is the motor will take a lot longer to warm up in the winter and you'll probably run a hair richer due to over cooling the motor a bit. Just what I've done in the past but I ran a carb and would drop it down a bit for the winter to keep from carbon fouling the plugs and head. Matt


How would a 185 degree T-Stat slow down how fast the truck warms up?


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I had this problem with my ranger. I installed a mechanical flex fan. This solved all problems. I can dirve with the plow all the way up blocking the front. Dont go over 190. While driving you can watch the temp gauge. It will go up to 190 (T stat opens) then it instantly cools to 170 (t stat closes) it does this constantly. The reason, the flex fans mass cooling capacity. Does not effect heat output either, not that you have the heat on anyhow!

I would not go with an electric fan. To risky to fail. I like something mechanical for cooling.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

here is a video of my flex fan. it really moves the air!


----------

